# Finally Pulled the Trigger. Thanks BagRiders.



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

I've lurked and envied everyone in the section of Vortex for a very long time. I always knew I was going to go air it was just a matter of getting through other priorities first (school and debt).

Today I ordered an Autopilot v2 kit through BagRiders and I couldn't be any more pleased with their customer service. They really are as good as everyone says. Thanks Will, Rali and John!

Kit details:
- Airlift Slam Fronts
- Bagyard Rears
- Autopilot v2 Management
- 5 Gallon Aluminum tank

Car in question:










I can't wait.:wave: - Jostin


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

grats! i got the same kit going in monday! On a mark 4


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

welcome to the dark side :laugh:


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats on making the best and worst decision.
Best because it will make you love your car so much more ( and flipping switches is fun)
Worst because you will never be able to have a non bagged car again.


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

4TheHonor said:


> Worst because you will never be able to have a non bagged car again.


So true. Unless trackcar


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks to jostin, who peer pressured me in to bagging my car as well, ill have bags as well.. a matching set with jostin actually. :heart:

the car in question..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

PLAccBo said:


> thanks to jostin, who peer pressured me in to bagging my car as well, ill have bags as well.. a matching set with jostin actually. :heart:
> 
> the car in question..


Wow! That is going to look great laying on the ground :thumbup:


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

PLAccBo said:


> thanks to jostin, who peer pressured me in to bagging my car as well, ill have bags as well.. a matching set with jostin actually. :heart:


It was going to happen sooner or later. I just made it sooner rather than later >:]


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

I did the same! Very glad I did!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Why did you sell you super rs, would have looked goooood :thumbup:


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

mkim said:


> Why did you sell you super rs, would have looked goooood :thumbup:


Im going with different wheels


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

BagRiders are good people to deal with, they helped me by piecing everything together


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

hussdog426 said:


> BagRiders are good people to deal with, they helped me by piecing everything together


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

I cannot express how much love and respect I have for BagRiders as a company. They haven't disappointed at all during this whole process.

Patiently waiting for those Bagyard rears to come in so we can get things going!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

Wheels are finally shipped over to me! I'm not really one for teasers so here you go! 

CCW Classics 
18x8 et25 
18x9 et19 
Fully Polished & Reverse Mount 

 
ccw by jostin.munar, on Flickr


----------



## RohclemGTI (Dec 5, 2009)

congrats! nice wheels:thumbup:


----------

